# camping and surf fishing



## cannvelle (Jun 22, 2003)

Im from richmond and looking for somewhere not too far that i can salt water fish and that also has a camp site thanks.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Only camp sights that I can think of that have saltwater fishing are: Sea shore state park in Va Beach, Kiptopeke state park on the southern tip of the eastern shore and Cherrystone family campground about 11 miles north of the CBBT on the eastern shore.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

cannvelle said:


> Im from richmond and looking for somewhere not too far that i can salt water fish and that also has a camp site thanks.


I think there is something down Back Bay way. If interested, let me check on it and get back to you. 

Personally, I'd be more interested in staying in a Hotel/Motel and have fishing nearby. That can happen as close as Strawberry Banks. 

But, some people love exposure. I understand. I've been known to....well, you get the idea.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

RoryGoggin said:


> I think there is something down Back Bay way. If interested, let me check on it and get back to you.
> 
> Personally, I'd be more interested in staying in a Hotel/Motel and have fishing nearby. That can happen as close as Strawberry Banks.
> 
> But, some people love exposure. I understand. I've been known to....well, you get the idea.


Hey Rory ya better start following your signature....



> Keep it clean!


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Back Bay doesn't have anything, they close down at sunset, but there is a park just south of Va Beach on General Booth Blvd. right near the turn for Oceana Blvd., I believe it is called Red Wing Park but I might be off on the name, someone on here will know what I'm talking about and correct me hopefully.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

This might help.

http://www.dcr.state.va.us/parks/1stland.htm


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

GotchaMack said:


> Back Bay doesn't have anything, they close down at sunset, but there is a park just south of Va Beach on General Booth Blvd. right near the turn for Oceana Blvd., I believe it is called Red Wing Park but I might be off on the name, someone on here will know what I'm talking about and correct me hopefully.



I think that might have been the one of which I was thinking, if I was thinking.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

If you are into hiking you can stay at False Cape State park. Last week I read in the paper that you can bike into the park. I don't know what that means but if there is, a two wheel child buggy should hold plenty of fishing and camping gear.

Below is from a link one away from the one above. The question is can you bike to the campground? If so that would be a pretty cool way to go. 

No vehicular access. Located in southern Virginia Beach, False Cape State Park is a mile-wide barrier spit between Back Bay and the Atlantic Ocean. Access is through the Back Bay National Wildlife Refuge and is limited to hiking, bicycling or boating. The park features primitive camping and an extensive environmental education program in one of the last undisturbed coastal environments on the East Coast.

Tom

PS You would still have to watch out for the fools running down the beach to Corova.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

seashore has lots of beach...lots of trails...


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*gotcha*

there,s 2 off that stretch KOA s nice . pools showers store and a ride to the beach if needed , ive been there several times


----------



## Fishin_Chick4:19 (Oct 12, 2004)

*False Cape*

You can ride a bike to the camping at False Cape. It's all very primitive camping, and you can even camp right on the beach or just over the dunes. You can fish from your tent! How's that for camping and fishing!?! My hubby and I are going to do it soon.

BTW Redwing Park doesn't have any camping. There are a couple of RV parks down by it though.


Gone Fishin! <><
Fishin_Chick4:19


----------



## Sly (Jan 17, 2000)

First Landing State Park on Shore Drive. We camped there last year and we got a site just on the other side of the dune line. Me and my sons walked over the dunes and fished the beach (about a 5 min walk).

Sly


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

hey fishin Chick, are the bike trails improved and flat or what. If they are you can get some pretty simple carts to carry all your gear on which make it pretty easy to do the 5 to 7 mile ride with your camping gear and fishing tackle. 

Also I understand that they have porta potties. How about drinking water?

Tom


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

The bike in is on a decent road (about 5 miles).....to get to the beach, you have to turn left and go 1-2 miles through some prety deep sand (mostly pushing). It's better to time your ride into the park and ride the beach during low tide in my opinion. The latrines are basically outhouses with a hole in the sand...check for spiders and snakes before you 'settle in'

Lou


----------



## striper0 (May 21, 2001)

*Striper0*

Kiptopeake State park on the eastern shore is definately my favorite, nice campround for tent or rv, nice showers. Very fam freindly. they have a boat ramp, fishing pier, summer you can kill the croaker and small specs, and nice flounder too. Right up the road is the best bait shop in Virginia, Chris's! Bait and tips. Also nice cobia hang around the concrete ships in summer. Hope this helps......Striper0


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

If I remember right Back Bay is all primitive camping and it's one he** of a hike to get to the bay.

ASSASIN

P.E.T.A.

People
Eatin
Tasty 
Animals


----------



## Fishin_Chick4:19 (Oct 12, 2004)

*RE: False Cape*



Tom Powers said:


> hey fishin Chick, are the bike trails improved and flat or what. If they are you can get some pretty simple carts to carry all your gear on which make it pretty easy to do the 5 to 7 mile ride with your camping gear and fishing tackle.
> 
> Also I understand that they have porta potties. How about drinking water?
> 
> Tom


The bike trail in isn't bad. The gravel and rocks make it a little bumpy. As LouDog said, the latrines are outhouses, but they do have solar powered lights inside for nightime. There are a couple of water lines near the campground, but I don't know if I'd call it drinking water or not!  It wouldn't be bad to cook with, but I think I'd walk up to the Pepsi machine at the Visitor's Center for bottled water or drinks. It's pretty close by. I just think it's cool that you can camp right on the beach.

Gone Fishin! <><
Fishin' Chick


----------

